# TAVR w.rotational x-ray



## mabar1571 (Sep 5, 2012)

can the rotational x-ray (prob.codes 75572-75574) be billed when performed with a TAVR (0256T)?  CPT says fluoroscopic radiologic S&I, and imaging guidance are not reported separately when performed to complete the procedure.  Are they billable if performed before TAVR or after (at another location)?  And would a modifier be needed?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would think if it was done for a diagnostic evaluation separate from the TAVR then you could possibly get reimbursement with -59, with solid documentation. My physician's have not done that with TAVR.


----------

